# Ottawa Smoked to the Bone



## Diva Q (May 28, 2008)

Our first comp is this weekend. 
Ottawa smoked to the Bone at the Gloucester fair.
http://www.gloucesterfair.ca/

This is the first qualifier for the Ontario Series

I am hoping to not place dal in any category. 

Wish us luck!!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2008)

Best of luck to you and the crew!
Don't forget the pics.


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2008)

What Puff said and don't forget the extra ezups


----------



## Diva Q (May 28, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> What Puff said and don't forget the extra ezups



HAHAHAHA!!!

Well this year I am appeasing the Tent Gods with the ultra protective sacrificial WITTDOG family tent!!!!!!!

I figure this way maybe it wont cost us a thousand in tents this year.


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2008)

It worked for you at OINK


----------



## Griff (May 28, 2008)

Good luck Diva. Make us all proud.


----------



## Unity (May 28, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Good luck Diva. Make us all proud.


+1

--John


----------



## Bruce B (May 28, 2008)

Wish you the best D, can't wait for Oinktoberfest, I'm out of Basque.


----------



## Diva Q (May 28, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It worked for you at OINK



Exactly!!!!

Ty all!!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 31, 2008)

Results from Ottawa are in. We got done a couple of hours ago and now that I have had a couple of beers and a shower and almost feel human again I thought I would share the results:

Grand Champion: DivaQ

Chicken

1 place Diva Q 462
2 place Home Fires Burnin' BBQ Team 450
3 Place The Q Crew 450
4 Smokin in The Igloo 449
5 Bubba-Q 440
6 The BBQ Effect 439
7 Bustin Loose BBQ 426
8 Can't Stop Grillin' 420
9 Swines & Bovines 419
10 Team Smoke Damage 414
11 Two Men and a Hog 411
12 Amberwood BBQ 402
13 Happy Grillmore 380


Brisket

1 place Diva Q 465
2 place HomeFires Burnin' BBQ Team 453
3 Place Bustin Loose BBQ 453
4 Amberwood BBQ 449
5 Team Smoke Damage 440
6 Bubba-Q 438
7 Smokin in The Igloo 436
8 Swines & Bovines 433
9 The BBQ Effect 421
10 Can't Stop Grillin' 414
11 The Q Crew 412
12 Two Men and a Hog 405
13 Happy Grillmore 395



Pork Shoulder

1 place Smokin in The Igloo 483
2 place The BBQ Effect 477
3 Place Swines & Bovines 476
4 Can't Stop Grillin' 464
5 Diva Q 460
6 Happy Grillmore 451
7 Amberwood BBQ 448
8 Bubba-Q 447
9 Two Men and a Hog 440
10 The Q Crew 428
11 HomeFires Burnin' BBQ Team 420
12 Team Smoke Damage 414
13 Bustin Loose BBQ 365

Pork Ribs

1 place Diva Q 472
2 place Happy Grillmore 471
3 Place Team Smoke Damage 462
4 Can't Stop Grillin' 461
5 The BBQ Effect 454
6 Swines & Bovines 451
7 HomeFires Burnin' BBQ Team446
8 The Q Crew 445
9 Two Men and a Hog 439
10 Bustin Loose BBQ 432
11 Smokin in The Igloo 427
12 Amberwood BBQ 422
13 Bubba-Q 421

It rained throughout the weekend making it an interesting challenge. Some of the teams did not show up as well. But overall not too bad for our first comp of the season  lol

We have another comp next weekend in Paris Ontario. More teams and very experienced judges. It will be interesting to see what our results will be there. The judges in Ottawa were a mix of experienced and some new. 

I have to practice some pork butt this week and work on bringing that up.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 31, 2008)

Wow!!!  Great job!!!  I thought i heard some screaming. :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

Way to go Danielle.  Outstanding results.  We're proud of you!


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2008)

Way to go Diva!!! Congratulations. Almost a clean sweep.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice going Diva.  

You DA Man......I mean WO Man.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 1, 2008)

Best of luck to you and your team !!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW 3-4 1st places...AWESOME job Team DivaQ


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 1, 2008)

Way too cool. Great job Diva!    Bet it was a good time too.


----------



## Unity (Jun 1, 2008)

Holy mackerel, Danielle (and team), that's fantastic! Keep it up!

--John


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2008)

Talk about a butt kicking!  Great job!!
Now share the recipes!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like you need to work on your pork.     

Great job!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats to you and the crew!
Danielle that's awesome!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 1, 2008)

Well thank you all very much. The stars aligned for us on this one comp. 

However I don't do this alone - I am probably about the luckiest pit boss there is on the planet. I have an awesome team of my husband Vlado who is in charge of keeping the wsm's on temp, water and electricity, set-up, filling the pellets and keeping my smoke clean, My friend Louisa who is in charge of the clean up, sanitizing everything and keeping me on time(probably about the hardest job there is) and my friend John (Married to Louisa) who is in charge of lettuce and turn in boxes, acquisitions (he manages to get me everything I ever ask for) , set up and organization. We ran a lot smoother this comp since they got their trailer and John got everything organized in it, no more scrambling looking for stuff. Also after working together for a whole season we all know our jobs. It makes it so much better. 

I think we just had some serious luck with the judges. We did practice all winter though so i ll guess we will see for the rest of the season. We have another comp next weekend the second of the series in Paris Ontario. The judges in Paris are more experienced than I think any other comp in Ontario so it will be interesting to see the results from there. 

I will practice the rest of the week on the pork (no joke there). I didn't like the turn in box too much and we cut our time just a bit too close for comfort. So we will make some adjustments and see if it makes a difference. 

We also made sure to have the Wittdog sacrificial tent up as soon as possible. I don't think I will ever set up our site without it. that and my rubber chickend from Strodes BBQ. Additionally, we kept to our rule (unlike at Oink) of no tequila or rum on Friday night. This also helped us LOL 

So we will keep practicing and trying to get it together again next week. Wish us luck


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Team DivaQ.  A very impressive display of talent!


----------



## BBQcure (Jun 2, 2008)

*great job*

Excellent Job Diva. Nothing like a good ole butt kicking this weekend. you are a class act to loose to and you deserve four first places. An inspiration to us all and I look forward to Paris.

After Wednesday it is "game on" to the first lady of bbq.

Congrats again............ ps where were these pancakes you teased us with??????? I must have imagined it

Tim


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 2, 2008)

Well you still had me beat on pork for sure again. 

As for the pancakes.............

You guys didn't come over!!!!

(I never said it would include delivery LOL) 

BUt we will be making pancakes again on Saturday morning 6am as usual. Cmon over..............

Ps what are you bringing to the potluck on Friday>>>???


----------



## BBQcure (Jun 2, 2008)

*pancakes*

well now I understand... I nodded off between 5 and 7.... I could not smell the pancakes over the plastic smell. lol

I will be in Paris by 11:00am 

Not sure yet what I will bring.

still sore from the a$$ kicking you gave us all on the weekend

Tim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 2, 2008)

why don't you guys get a room.  or you girls...or whatever makes you happy.


----------



## atruckerswife (Jun 2, 2008)

Mmmmmm, pancakes again for breakie, and Tim if your late, we always have peanut butter and jam on hand.


----------

